
Ask HN: What kind of side-project can I build to play with algorithms? - chkte
I want to work on a webapp as a side-project. But what I want to play with is algorithms, Computer Science things. Input text A, output text B.<p>So, what real problems could I try to solve with &quot;classic&quot; algorithms and offer as a webapp? Or, which fields could I explore to do so?<p>I don&#x27;t know if it makes sense what I&#x27;m saying. But what I mean is: problem P which some people have. This problem can be solved through classic, standard algorithms. I create a terminal program that solves it and then I just connect it to a dead simple web frontend.<p>Basically, as an amateur I&#x27;m more or less &quot;good&quot; at solving this kind of problems (the typical ones that you would see in a CS course), and would enjoy trying to apply them at real life.<p>Thanks a lot, excuse my English.
======
billconan
Make a copycat of leetcode.com

